# 78 coupe deville ... what speakers where stock



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

i think i read 4x6 and 4x10s. .. but i cant confirm anywhere

i just wanna cruise to some tunes other than the AM radio.. 

so thinkin about a stereo upgrade and maybe upgrading stock size speakers ... and maybe a single sub in a while .. 

can anyone confirm what it should have for speakers? im hoping front and back atleast

its a '78 coupe deville



ps - any chance the power antenna will work with an aftermarket radio? LOL


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Have you tried crutchfield?


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Crutchfield says:
Radio opening

Usable space behind your dash for a new stereo: 7.775"
Radio types that will fit in your dash:

2"-tall ("DIN" style)

Front speakers 

Dash: 4x6"
Front Door: 6-1/2" Your factory speaker doesn’t match any aftermarket speaker size exactly. Here, we list the largest speaker that will fit in the factory location. As you shop, we’ll show you all options for this location.
Rear speakers 

Rear Deck: 4x10"


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Power antenna should work as long as the deck has wiring for it.


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

thanks homie .. 

gonna start lookin for an affordable decent head unit .. 

real question is if i wanna remove the stock OG radio or leave it and hide the new one .. since its DIN size i know i dont have to hack anything probably, stock can go back in without issues (i would think) .. so might go in stock location .. front usb/aux in pioneer or somethin


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

the front is 4x6 the back should 6x9 if not there 4x10 speakers. but i would put 6x9 in the back to connected to amp


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

touchdowntodd said:


> thanks homie ..
> 
> gonna start lookin for an affordable decent head unit ..
> 
> real question is if i wanna remove the stock OG radio or leave it and hide the new one .. since its DIN size i know i dont have to hack anything probably, stock can go back in without issues (i would think) .. so might go in stock location .. front usb/aux in pioneer or somethin


 i put an alpine cd player in the stock location.good thing i kept the stock stereo im putting it back and moving the alpine to the glove box..just looks better on an older cadd, the stock stereo has woodgrain that matches the rest of the trim


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

It has 6x9s in the back.


----------

